# Colbalt blue paint?



## oquinn (Jul 17, 2019)

Has anyone found a match? And the most cost effective way of painting it?


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 17, 2019)

@VintageSchwinn.com   can get in spray can. I have used it works great !


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 17, 2019)

If you lack a good compressor and decent gun then Aaron's paint @VintageSchwinn.com is probably the best way to go. V/r Shawn


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 17, 2019)

Awesome stuff..Works great! Aaron's paint @VintageSchwinn.com have used it a few times with great results..


----------



## oquinn (Jul 17, 2019)

I heard that there was an early car paint that color that matched perfect but...cant remember now where i heard about it. Maybe the hartville whizzer show


----------



## fattyre (Jul 17, 2019)

Krylon from Home Depot is a pretty close match. Close enough for me at least.   I just painted the fork, so results might not be so good if your trying to do a whole frame.  Obviously not as durable, but thats part of my plan to add “patina”.  

Forgot the actual color name.  The can is long gone.


----------



## stoney (Jul 17, 2019)

Nice, looks real good in the pics.


----------

